
DreamWorks and Netflix in Deal for New TV Programs - donohoe
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/18/business/media/dreamworks-and-netflix-in-deal-for-new-tv-programs.html?hp
======
brokentone
Slightly ironic/unfortunate word choice in a Big Hollywood related article
"DreamWorks Animation will supply a torrent of new episodic TV programs"...

But way cool, Netflix keeps delivering...

~~~
jkonowitch
Produced by DrEaMwOrxx AnImAtIoN

------
methodin
I have been impressed by Netflix's willingness to push forward into largely
uncharted waters (at least in the U.S.). I had cancelled my subscription when
they split their service, and while I still think it would be better if they
were combined, I have since re-instated the streaming only service when House
of Cards and Arrested Development appeared on there. In doing so I can at
least support their desire to make the web a first-class citizen when it comes
to movies (eventually?) and television. Now if they can just get rid of need
to figure out what I want to watch before I can watch something I'd be
completely enamored.

